# Fish net



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

I am fed up of buying fish nets to catch my piranhas and in one second they eat through it. The other day one of my reds eat through so fast it fell on the floor before i could do anything.

Is there anyone in the uk who sell wire mesh fish net?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think wire would be a little ruff on the scales of your fish. I use a net to move them into a 5 gallon bucket if they are large fish, smaller fish I use multiple nets (that all have holes in them) and hold them together...seems to work well, they may make it though one, but they dont make it through the next one.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

thanks for your quick response grosse .


----------



## CKRAZY (Mar 11, 2004)

my piranhas nvr bit thru ne or my nets yet! hehe







but it has some holes tho..


----------



## benhab (Mar 9, 2004)

WHAT ABOUT A DIP NET TROUT FISHERMAN USE , ITS PRETTY SOFT MATERIAL BUT REALLY TOUGH


----------



## Ryan23 (Jan 28, 2004)

I used a net like the trout net you are talking about benhab and it was bitten through faster than if they had swam out of the top of it. the big holes just give them move space to get their teeth inbetween. I use a gallon pitcer with a handle that has holes all through the bottom and sponge glued to the inside walls to keep them from bouncing off the walls and hurting themslves


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Ryan23 said:


> I used a net like the trout net you are talking about benhab and it was bitten through faster than if they had swam out of the top of it. the big holes just give them move space to get their teeth inbetween. I use a gallon pitcer with a handle that has holes all through the bottom and sponge glued to the inside walls to keep them from bouncing off the walls and hurting themslves


 that doesnt sound like a bad ideal


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

Ryan23 said:


> I used a net like the trout net you are talking about benhab and it was bitten through faster than if they had swam out of the top of it. the big holes just give them move space to get their teeth inbetween. I use a gallon pitcer with a handle that has holes all through the bottom and sponge glued to the inside walls to keep them from bouncing off the walls and hurting themslves


 That is a good idea.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

I get nets made by python.They last much longer than anything else ive tried.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea python makes good sh*t


----------



## Ryan23 (Jan 28, 2004)

The pitcher works well on catfish too their barbs don't catch on the sponge like they do on a net. It cost me like 5 dollars to make it and I've been using it for months now the only thing that I've been concerned about is if one of my fish was sick would anything stick to the sponge. -Ryan


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Ryan23 said:
> 
> 
> > I used a net like the trout net you are talking about benhab and it was bitten through faster than if they had swam out of the top of it. the big holes just give them move space to get their teeth inbetween. I use a gallon pitcer with a handle that has holes all through the bottom and sponge glued to the inside walls to keep them from bouncing off the walls and hurting themslves
> ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Ryan23 said:


> The pitcher works well on catfish too their barbs don't catch on the sponge like they do on a net. It cost me like 5 dollars to make it and I've been using it for months now the only thing that I've been concerned about is if one of my fish was sick would anything stick to the sponge. -Ryan


 maybe use so velcrow to attach the sponges so when you do have a sick fish

you can just replace the sponge real easy and get a new one. what do you think.


----------



## Ryan23 (Jan 28, 2004)

I think some industrial velcro would be be the ticket. I'm gonna have to try this.


----------

